# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Дети и животные

## Домик в деревне

Сразу иллюстрация на тему под названием "Уля и Барсик":

IMG_3969..JPG

Как вы регулируете интерес к животным? Разрешаете трогать или нет? Если да, то кого и при каких обстоятельствах? Какие животные в милости, а какие никогда-никогда. Вопрос ко всем, особенно интересуют, конечно, особо шилопопые дети, которые бегают и излавливают всех дворовых кошек, посягают на собак (не всегда мирных) и прочих птичек.

----------


## котенок

разрешаю трогать только знакомую живность и под присмотром. Со своей кошкой играет, к собаке без присмотра неподпускаю. Кобелина у нас здоровая, на цепи и ревниво к ней относится. К чужим неподпускаю. Смотреть пожалуйста, а трогать ни ни

----------


## kazangi

я разрешаю трогать здоровых (на вид), адекватно себя ведуших зверей. К собакам Уля и сама не подходит, кошек любит, уличных незнакомых только ладошкой немного гладит - уважает. Кошек домашних и в гостях может и поцеловать))) Кроликов гладит и кормит регулярно в "Русском дворе", в деревне курочек. Запрещаю категорически  только бить, кидаться чем-то в зверей, короче делать им больно. А по поводу стерильности не забиваю себе голову, считаю пользы от общения с животными больше, чем вреда. На всякий случай просто имею с собой влажные салфетки.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, я тоже излишне не запрещаю, просто стараюсь понять, где эта граница. Всех домашних животных в гостях или на улице приличных ухоженных и когда хозяин говорит, что мирный, я разрешаю потрогать, постоять рядом. Я понимаю, что животное может себя повести неадекватно, но вижу тоже много пользы в общении с животными. А уж как он радуется и это его уаф уаф на собачку, просто столько радости в глазах. Детям очень интересны животные. Немного жалею, что у нас нет никакого животного дома, т.к. считаю, что это полезно для развития доброты ребенка, когда есть еще дома питомец. Ну и думаю, что если заводить животное, то до рождения ребенка, либо когда он уже немного подрастет и будет соображать и сможет понять, что это живое существо и его нужно уважать, а не таскать за хвост.

----------


## kazangi

Вспомнила... видели на рынке утят продавали, Ульке показали, она внимательно серьезно смотрела. И вот уже неделю просит купить ей утенка, говорит "я его кормить буду". Как это трогательно, такая забота)) Но, но, но! Согласна с Олесей, рановато еще.

----------


## Stace

Наш кошак недоволен когда его дочка трогает. Периодически ей достается от него, но интерес от этого не пропадает.

7fc85bb030ca..jpg

Вот такое общение раньше кота более чем устраивало. А теперь дочка освоила его территорию - пол и покушается на его кормушку))))
А сын вырос рядом с собакой - ирландским сеттером и еще у нас дома было два кота, один на улице гулял, другой чисто домашний.

----------


## Амина

ээ, хорошо, что мы утенка не видели. А то я б купила... Я разрешаю/не запрещаю... Единственное - голуби. Ну не люблю я этих наглых блохастых тварей... Трогать их не разрешаю, только кормить) А вообще, я сама обожаю любую живность (в отличие от нашего папы, эх...) и накупила бы детям всех))) Пусть общаются)))

----------


## Алина

разрешаю трогать все, что трогается, т.е. что само не против. хотя наша собака иногда и бывает против, но тут уже ему не повезло. Кириллу очень нравятся кошки, поэтому все животные у него "киси".

----------


## Galina

мы тоже животных любим, особенно кошек, жаль папа нас не поддерживает в этом
уличных не трогаем, а с нашей кошкой у бабушки с удовольствием общаемся, ей вроде и самой интересно и димон в полном восторге

----------


## yakudza

мы недавно завели собаку - бернский зенненхунд 4 мес. Вика в восторге,я тоже очень довольна. Собака спокойная, очень ласковая и доброжелательная. Вика становится самостоятельней, отлипает от меня, учится сочувствовать и заботиться. Красота!

----------


## MARY

А наша "тись" недавно завалила залетевшую в окно синичку. Дети зашли в спальню, а там -  внешняя оболочка синички на кровати и перья  по всей комнате. Вот было потрясение....Пришлось объяснять, что "тись" - тот же тигр/лев, только маленький. Останки синички идем сегодня хоронить.

----------


## kazangi

у меня из детства одно из самых страшных воспоминаний, как я убила воробья. Ехала на велосипеде, камень попался под колесо, а потом я увидела, что это не камень, а воробей. Жалко было - ужас! До сих пор иногда ночами снится. И дочке своей никоим образом не разрешаю обижать зверюшек.

----------


## MARY

Да, Яна и Фира два дня только про эту синичку и говорили. Как они зашли в комнату, как увидели эту несчастную синичку, как она еще дышала ("делала животиком вот так" - показывают)... На похороны  впечатлительные девушки не пошли. Пыталась им объяснить, что у этого явления две строны: синичку, конечно, очень жалко, но хорошо, что наша Милка, живя в квартире и питаясь в основном из банок, не потеряла охотничий интсинкт. Уж не знаю, что поняли, - но тема до сих пор не снята с обсуждения. Думаю, что теперь они в сказки про добрых кисонек не поверят.

----------


## Алина

а мы на прогулку стали брать пакетик пшена для птичек и какого-нибудь корма для кошечек. пока она поест, Кирилл вокруг нее поприседает

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ой, у нас тоже хит кормить уток и голубей хлебом или недоеденной утром кашкой (кайку - в исполнении Дамира). Только под этим предлогом вообще удается выйти из дома, экскаватор только на втором месте в рейтинге. 

А вот про животных и смерть животных мне попалась такая любопытная книга в руки http://www.labirint.ru/books/157229/
Я сначала неоднозначно отреагировала, странная она. Там по ссылке можно все странички просмотреть и описание прочесть. А сейчас думаю, что вот как раз для случаев, описанных MARY, она очень подойдет, уже подросшим ребяткам объясняет хорошо, что зверюшки умирают, что так бывает, вообще снимает напряженность и недосказанность в этом вопросе. Наверное, рекомендую.

----------


## kiara

Гыыы) у нас недоеденный завтрак/обед/ужин и вообще все, что плохо лежит, сметают собы) У нас две, цвергшнауцеры. Мы все очень любим и уважаем животных, но дома живут только две собаки. Младший очень любит животных, активно ими интересуется, всех хочет накормить, пожалеть, собачек - сам прогулять на поводке) Если они с хозяином и тот не против, я позволяю все, пусть общается. Уличных животных особо-то и не потискаешь)))их еще догнать нужно) Лошадок у парка регулярно кормим, гладим, голубей кормим, но так же активно их гоняем))) Кроликов смотрим в Русском дворе *какая разруха там сейчас, ой- ё-ёой*. Вообщенм - мы "за" активное присутствие животных в жизни нас.
А так - взяли бы еще кошечку в дом, но тут у нас загвоздка - был (вернее он и сейчас есть - эмигрант неблагодарный) у нас кошар - Тихон, помесь бирманского кота и сиамской кошки, обещали райское существо - на деле зверюга нереальная оказался))) Охотился на меня - не на жизнь, а на смерть) Расскажу как нибудь об этом...Оставил на память шрам на лбу) От уж точно - тигр маленький) хотя он здорооовый-жуть! Поэтому, я чет опасаюсь кошиков опять взять...Может я с ними не умею...или надо было кошечку...
Если Бог даст переедем за город - однозначно, дома будет Ноев ковчег))) собак не меньше 5 будет) кошариков хоть парочку,не, парочку мало - Кунов надо парочку, еще хочу Сфинкса),  птичек, чтоб по двору ходили) и лошадку!!!! хоть пони! а там козочку, хрюников, эх - да чего уж там - корову))))
Ой, забыла - у нас еще есть черепаха) Живет только в родительском доме, но она моя, представляете - мне её еще папа дарил, когда я в 1й класс пошла))))Это больше 30 лет назад) ну и у родителей же шикарные рыбы в аквариумах. 
Надо все таки купить сейчас птичку  в дом.Хотя, мелкий просит кису)

----------


## kazangi

у нас жил "боевой" кот, как сторожевой был, кидался на всех))) перевезли в деревню - он теперь свою энергию на соседских кошек тратит, а дома ласковый и пушистый стал. Гормоны скачут... молодой, некастрированный))))

----------


## kiara

Эх, наш был вовремя кастрирован, но боевого нрава это не усмирило ни на йоту) В деревне с нами он распугал всех деревенских кобелей - реально, это было нечто - несся здоровенный пес а-ля такой Бобик - хвост кольцом и на длинных ногах, килограмм на 30 не меньше, с обрывком цепи на шее, за ним наш кошак прыжками, за ним наш папа с воплями Тиша, Тиша, не тронь собаку, за ним я - с мыслями - только б не сцепились, ведь если пес одумается и вспомнит, что он - собака, порвет кошака, а мне потом лотай его, и замыкал процессию наш сын с криками "А Тиша не обидит собачку?")))). Это белалО по деревне раза два в день туда-сюда))))
На следующее лето собачки к нам не заглядывали, как, впрочем и местные жители опасались заходить) Сейчас он живет у моей тети, один "мужик" в доме - как у Христа за пазухой, тетю уважает, охотится не сильно, тетя говорит, что уже привыкла)

----------


## kazangi

про нападение на собак вспомнила  историю из своего детства))) У одной нашей кошки в деревне родился котенок, другие кошки посчитали его тоже своим и всячески охраняли. Вечером сидим возле дома, слышим из темноты голос: "Уберите ваших кошечек! Мы пройти не можем, наша собака их боится". А кошки и правда, прям кидаются. Кое-как всех переловили, закрыли в дом. Выходят соседи и мы видим эту собаку.... РОТВЕЙЛЕР!))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Jazz

А у нас с Тимофеем каждое утро начнается с готовки завтрака и проверки наличия кошек за окном. Приходит мелкий на кухню, подходит к подоконнику, до которого еле дотягивается, и говорит: "Мау!" В данном контексте это означает, что его нужно немедленно поставить на подоконик, чтобы он убедился в том, что все на месте.
У нас их там много, всегда разные (на фотке - трое "завсегдатаев") - соседка подкармливает. Но как эти кошки прикольно сидят! Я каждый раз, глядя на них, вспоминаю мультик: "Наши кошки живут в гнезде, летают везде. Прилетели во двор, завели разговор: "Кар-кар!"

----------


## Jazz

Летом мы почти каждый вечер, когда жара спадала, ходили к речке лошадок смотреть. Тима очень к ним рвался поближе, но мне как-то не хотелось - незнакомые все-таки лошадки.
А сейчас у нас по району гуляют четыре коровы - одна корова и три разновозрастных теленка. Прямо между домами ходят и оставшуюся травку щиплют. Вчера прошлись по моей клумбе с тюльпанами и нарциссами. Зато у ребенка радости-то было: "му-му" почти к самому окошку подошли! Вот она прелесть жизни на городской окраине.

----------


## yakudza

Не буду создавать отдельную тему, спрошу здесь.

Собака в доме, где живут маленькие дети. Есть ли угроза?
Моя мама наслушалась "умных людей" и настаивает теперь на том, что собаку в доме если и можно держать, то только в отдельной комнате. Что шерсть может проникать всюду, и даже в легкие (я правда не пойму пока как). 
Можно ли что-нибудь подцепить от животного? При том, что оно обработано от глистов, сделаны все прививки, контактов с другими собаками практически нет. Но есть же своя микрофлора, бактерии и я-не-знаю-что-еще?

Мне очень нравилось, как Вика играла с нашей собакой. Она ее и гладила, и бегала за ней, и даже залезала ей под брюхо, валялась на ней, с ней и около. Собака чистая, даже не пахла. Зато сколько счастья и веселья! И детский смех в доме!

Или я легкомысленно отношусь к вопросу?

----------


## Ёжик

Ой, да это же как вам комфортнее, так и живите. Я брезгливая, не смогла бы. А у миллионов людей дети с животными из одной миски едят и счастливы)))

----------


## yakudza

Я раньше тоже брезговала. Когда видела шерсть на обеденном столе у знакомых, глаза на лоб лезли. А когда появилась собака, мыла руки после каждого прикосновения к ней.
А потом всё поменялось)))

----------


## Алина

ой, не знаю, я рада за Кирилла, что у него с рождения есть Бест. я сама о собаке всю жизнь мечтала. а инфекции мы сами разносим - на руках, ногах, одежде. и волосы у нас сыпятся. и перхоть.а у некоторых особо волосатых мужчин и шерсть со всяких плеч. тоже в отдельную комнату отселять? Правда, шерсть на обеденном столе - ооочень сильно! тут даже я вздрогнула

----------


## Panda

> а инфекции мы сами разносим - на руках, ногах, одежде. и волосы у нас сыпятся. и перхоть.а у некоторых особо волосатых мужчин и шерсть со всяких плеч. тоже в отдельную комнату отселять?



вот так правильный аргумент поменял мое отношение к шерсти животных в квартире )))) спасибо :*

----------


## Алина

не за что. я так вообще считаю, что грязнее животного, чем человек найти сложно. извините, никого не хочу обидеть

----------


## Амина

Я только ЗА всяких животных... Жалко, мои родители не раздляют моего энтузиазма  :Frown:

----------


## Jazz

В семье моего дяди в обычных квартирах (даже было время, в однокомнатной) всегда держали собаку (ой, как я им завидовала в детстве!!!). Двое его сыновей (мои двоюродные братья) выросли вполне себе здоровыми мужичками. Мне кажется, ухоженная собака - это как один из членов семьи, ко всем ее "микробам" организм ребенка адаптируется.

----------


## kiara

Ну хорошая же тема, чего забросили?!
Давайте обновим, тем более,что выяснилось, что у нас тут, по меньшей мере, три любителя морских свинок))))))))))
Итак, у нас продолжают жить две собаки, кошак Тихон (который у тети), моя черепашка совсем недавно, пару недель назад, умерла-прожила больше 40 лет в неволе!!!
И у нас появился морской свин породы шелти по имени Чубака.  Свин уже подрощенный-в ноябре год, в питомнике посоветовали взять взрослого, мы покупали в подарок для Кузьмы.
Вот такое золотко у нас обитает теперь PAlOc_hXHqk.jpg

----------


## Амина

А у нас вот уже второй год живет кот-обормот)) Такой же шкода, как мальчишки)) И все время их разнимать приходиться. Но и друг без друга им скучно)
277250_original.jpg

----------


## Веснушка

классный!!!! а мы своих в деревню перевезли и через неделю наш рыжик пропал((( гошка так грустит, каждый день смотрит не вернулся ли... зато кошка расцвела, опушилась, приобрела глаза хозяйки и ловит крыс!)))

----------


## polya

А у нас уже 8 лет живет такса. Воспитывалась она котом, поэтому любит кошек, а с собаками играть не умеет. И вообще, она хоть и охотничье животное, даже морскую свинью уважает. Детей только не любит( рычит на них. Но они ее замучили совсем) Больше всего она любит спать по одеялом. Даже летом приходится доставать ей его.) Свинтус - это наш новый житель. Смешной толстяк и неугомон.

----------


## Веснушка

у вас новый, Кать? у нас теперь тоже Нюша)) свекрови на ДР подарили - Гошик в восторге)

----------


## kiara

Ооооо) я счастлива-4 собеседника на тему морских хрюшек)))!!! Я у нас больше всех Свинюша люблю,ношусь с ним,как с детем)
Тащите фото своих хрюней для знакомства!

----------


## kazangi

девочки, про свинок, вы их как-то в еде ограничиваете? наша такая попрошайка, я не могу устоять и подкармливаю ее, она как шарик уже, но это ж вредно. Может есть какие-то диетические продукты, от которых они не толстеют?

----------


## kiara

Ирин,а как она это делает?! У нас Чубака у Ку в комнате живет, там не видно,как и когда мы кушаем) 
Я читала,что корма Литлван очень жирные, что от них нездоровая прибавка в весе. От сочного корма,мне кажется,набора лишнего быть не должно-ну если не кормить одним виноградом и т.п. сладкими фруктами. А от чег,ты думаешь,ваша шариком стала? Часто кушать-это у них физиология,до 80-90 подходов к еде в сутки это норма у них. Я вот наоборот,все боюсь,как бы наш не голодал-то сено ему не то,то он сельдерей ел на ура,то неделю не притрагивается. Яблоки перестал кушать...я по 4 раза ему корм обновляю и сухой и сочку и сено.

----------


## polya

она у вас не беременная?

----------


## polya

Оль
да, Матвей так переживал, плакал... ( 

А я вот после смерти (острое отравление, за час сгорел...) нашего первого свина, вообще боюсь сочный корм давать. Только морковку дачную даю. А так сено, корм. Про литлван правда не знала. Наш постоянно жуют - то сено, то корм.
А какой возраст и какой вес? есть таблицы норма весы морских свинок.

----------


## polya

Знаю, что сочного корма должно быть не больше 20% от дневной еды. Иначе у них нарушается пищеварение.

Оксан
а вы витамин С даете своему?
а кто-нибудь дает? поделитесь - как?

----------


## kiara

Я не даю витамины,сейчас и так природных полно,еще не зима. А вообще их советуют давать растворенными в воде,но поильник плотно обернуть светонепроницаемой тканью,витамин С разрешается на свету.
У нас сочного корма много довольно, пищеварение отличное и регулярное) 
Я заказала пшеницу,гречку и овес для проращивания (себе и свину))) буду зимой давать вместо травы и как натуральный витамины.

----------


## kazangi

вот литлван я пару раз покупала попробовать, ни кроль наш, ни свинка как-то не особо его и ели, у нас на ура вака люкс, которая в банках, ее вся наша живность отлично ест, включая попугая. Про сочные корма я знаю, что их много нельзя, у нас получается полторы миски зернового корма в сутки+1 овощ +фрукт какой-нибудь+сено, летом +подвявшая трава, свежую нельзя им. Она на кухне у нас живет, ну вот я шуршу пакетом))) она на задние лапы и пищать сразу так умильно)) или есть готовлю, чищу овощи или режу и она тут как тут, заглядывает в глаза))) ну как не дать кусочек... пока устраиваем ей разгрузочные дни, как круглеть начинает, сокращаем корм вдвое на 1 день, но это не дело(( даже яблоко при ней нормально съесть нельзя, сидит сразу вся такая носом шевелит, пищит)) Не беременная точно, т.к. не от кого. Витамин С даем в виде свежих ягод - клюкву в основном, шиповник сушеный в корме есть, смородинку даю еще. Вес не знаю, ей уже год с небольшим.

----------


## kazangi

вот у меня еще вопросец. видела в сп всякие штуки для свинок и в т.ч. шлейки, гулять на поводке. Вот думаю, вроде прикольная штука - побегает, растрясет жирок, а с другой стороны в траву не выпустишь - сразу грызть все подряд начнет... в городе особенно, всякий хлам валяется, бычки, фуу... Что думаете?

----------


## kiara

А если в лесу ,за городом,в деревне гулять? 
Мы своего, когда тепло было, успели пару раз вы гулять у нас в Соколе,но без шлейки-загончик просто сделали.  Правда,он не особо гулял-сидел все больше) а сейчас,наверно,уже и холодно гулять?

----------


## kazangi

в деревне - вариант, но она ж от радости травы наестся, там сочная, нехилая такая. По квартире можно же тоже выгуливать, просто так мы не отпускаем, она как-то под кровать залезла, несколько часов выманить не могли.

----------


## kiara

В Икеи есть такие удобные ящики -низкие и длинные,мы засыпаем туда опилки и выпускаем свина гулять) он прыгает там,смотрит телик или просто по сторонам,сейчас найду ссылку на ящик
Ирин-какая у вас Пеппа компанейская!!! Думаю уже,может нашему клетку в большую комнату перенести,мы там большую часть дня проводим,а то наш ни свистит,ни попрошайничает))) и вообще не просится к нам никак,вот только-только к рукам привык моим и Ку,от остальных убегает,а Ника кусал пару раз)
Вот такой ящик http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/pr...129/#/00130129

----------


## kazangi

кусал??? офигеть, наша вообще не кусается и никогда не кусалась! я думала они и не умеют даже. И ручная она, да... 3-хмесячной к нам попала и вообще уже была такая, особенно прикольно, когда кто-то приходит, на входную дверь свистит)) Приятно)) приходим, а нас встречают)) Мы ее выпускаем в карантинную клетку, ну точнее верхнюю часть от нее и передвигаем с места на место, так вроде и на полу и вроде гуляет))

----------


## kiara

Да, кусает((( У них тааакие зубы-не дай Бог! Я вчера его мыла( шерстку у хвоста) потом сушила феном и расчесывала, так он и меня уже потом цапнул, причем так сознательно, тихо подтянул шею и прихватил, но за ноготь схватил-я резко отдернула руку. Может наш самец, потому такой, да и в питомнике с самцами они дрались. С самками и малышами нет, а со своим отцом дрались при нас прям. 
Ухаживать за шерстью ему явно не доставляет удовольствия, как начинаю ближе к хвосту, сразу брыкается и пищит,потом злиться и "очами вращает"-ищет за что бы цапнуть))) Я уже пожалела, что повелась на эту его красоту-нос у меня чешется,когда чещу его, шерсть длинная лезет и на одежде остается, ну и чеши/купай его красоту...Взяли бы теддика или вообще скинника-хлопот бы меньше было)

----------


## kiara

Кстати, про зубы -  девчонки,вы осматриваете зубы на предмет, чтоб не отрастали сильно крючки? Сами? Я что-то боюсь нашему в рот лезть)))

----------


## kazangi

мы свинке зубы не отстригаем, она камень хорошо грызет, веточки всякие, а кролику приходится, потому что они мало того, что растут, так еще криво!!! растут, в ветеринарку возим. Я нашу не купаю, расческой причесываю и все, она сама много умывается и чистится, не хочу лезть лишний раз, а причесываться любит)) аж пищит))

----------


## Веснушка

наша очень перец болгарский любит. и витамин с как раз)

----------


## polya

Мы гуляем по квартире. Из под дивана выманиваем пылесосом))) он его слышит и выбегает.
Живет на кухне и тоже все время свистит на холодильник, шуршание пакетов и т.д. Я бы сказала - орет) Любит, когда ему чешут шейку и щечки. Сейчас уже привык к нам- спокойно в клетке лежит с лапками вытянутыми, даже если мимо проходишь. Но на руках сидеть не любит - ему бы полазить везде.

----------


## kiara

У Кати такой очароваха)))))познакомились с ним сегодня) И вот тоже компанейский! 
Один наш серьезный не по годам... И здорооооовый,прямо слоно-свин) вот он в корытце размером 42на 30- почти во весь контейнер image.jpg image.jpg

----------


## kiara

Девчонки,а мне одной неудержимо хочется еще парочку свинок купить?))) или эта мысль всех посещала,но все с ней удачно боролись?)
Я очень хочу еще толстенького поросенка-типа гималайца,селфа,кресстеда. Или парочку малышей) и длиника яркого -черепахового, лилового с белой челкой. И бегемотика скинника))))
Я уж молчу,что долго и безнадежно мечтаю о кошке сфинксе)

----------


## kazangi

> Девчонки,а мне одной неудержимо хочется еще парочку свинок купить?))) или эта мысль всех посещала,но все с ней удачно боролись?)
> Я очень хочу еще толстенького поросенка-типа гималайца,селфа,кресстеда. Или парочку малышей) и длиника яркого -черепахового, лилового с белой челкой. И бегемотика скинника))))
> Я уж молчу,что долго и безнадежно мечтаю о кошке сфинксе)


у нас в семье сейчас на повестке дня второй попугайчик)) свинка с кроликом у нас отлично соседствуют и столько требуют внимания, что еще не хочется))

----------


## Веснушка

о, Оксана)) просмотрела вашего красавца)) и правда такоооой огромный. а прическа то..))))))) этого принца чесать и чесать)) нам к кошке, двум попугаям, рыбкам и уличным животным тоже пока никого не хочется)))) и да, все хотела написать - у нас бабочка живет!!!!!! вот уже больше месяца летает! я и не знала что они вообще столько живут, да еще и в неволе.

----------


## polya

А я попугая хочу. Жако или ару)))))))))))))))) дорогие они только) В зоомагазине Акуна-Матата (3-я аптека), такой красавчик сидит)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Веснушка

попугаю орут!!! я от двух неразлучников с ума конкретно сходила, пока им скворечник не купили)

----------


## kazangi

> попугаю орут!!! я от двух неразлучников с ума конкретно сходила, пока им скворечник не купили)


подтверждаю)) наш орет особенно летом и весной, за птицами на улице повторяет часов с 5 утра))

----------


## kiara

Ой,девочки,орут,но жако или ара-это ж такие классные) на ютюбе есть ролики про попугая Моню-он разговаривает с хозяевами,песни поет,словно это человек! Мы с мужем смотрим,они иногда такие приколы отмачивают))))
Я бы тоже купила такого) ага,у меня бзик сейчас на животных))))
Девочки,а свинкам как часто стрижете когти? И сами? Я чего то боюсь)))) хотя,ой как пора уже, кусачки специальные купила,а стричь боюсь...
Мы вчера красавца нашего накупали,оооооо-два часа мороки! Купали,сушили феном,чесали,подстригали! Зато сегодня просто золотой) такая шерстка!

----------


## kazangi

мы когти вообще не стрижем, они нормальные у нее, сама себе отгрызает по мере необходимости, сидит чистится,и не купаем тоже, расческами разными просто вычесываем и она чистенькая, хорошая

----------


## polya

Девы, ну вы сравнили) Ара вообще не орут, орут из крупных пород Какаду. Жако 50/50 вроде - как повезет, но вроде не склонные к ору. Жако больше всего могу слов запоминать и произносить. Но зато Ара хоть и меньше запоминают, но способны соотносить слова и речь, действия, и "отвечать" по делу. Но они оооочень здоровые конечно... и дорогие)

----------


## Zoyala

а мне нравятся волнистые попугайчики, как наши воробьи по размеру, но красочные) и очень любопытные)

----------


## Амина

А я неразлучников хочу) 
Кот рыжий (наглый) никому не нужен?)))

----------


## kiara

Та-даааам!!!
Чубака и его сынок)))
Теперь живут вместе у нас

----------


## kiara

Ооооо, девочки, веселухау нас, скажу я вам))))
Почти 2 часа ночи, а я все сижу-карауля моих пацанов)
Старший залюбил мелочь, вот смотрю, что не до смерти залюбил)
Мой тихий и абсолютно молчаливый Чубака стоооолько всего сегодня сказал) Я от его тарахтения и песен уже 2 раз Новопассит пью) Чубака на мелкого садки делает, но это понятно) Но здоровый же конь, а малышу всего третий месяц. Поставила даже перегородку в клетку сплошную до потолка-так мелочь сам ищет проход, убрали. 
Поставила домик - думала мелкий там спасется от ухаживания Чу, так в домик Чу залез))) А мелкий все одно - к нему лезет, но с домика Чу его выпроваживает.
Чувствую, мне сегодня спать не судьба))))))
Переживаю за них))

----------


## Веснушка

Марин, не надо тебе неразлучников, оглушат!!!!  Оксан, прикольные такие)) и правда, теперь вам веселуха!

----------


## polya

Оксан, какие красавцы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Расскажи-расскажи еще!!! Как ты их ссаживала - сразу вместе или знакомила на нейтралке? очень интересно! сама хочу)))

----------


## kiara

Катюш,напишу сейчас,пока вкаченное успокоительное действует(
Мы сегодня потеряли нашего малыша. Около 9 вечера он скоропостижно,за 10 минут,ушел от нас....вероятнее всего -стресс. К ветеринару мы съездили,но те предположили только,вскрытия не посоветовали,сказали больше информации оно все равно не даст... Не болезнь точно, либо тромб,может аневризма,может стресс.
Все было отлично-познакомились их на нейтральной тер-рии,они как два тамагочи-законектились сразу)))) Чу тарахтел,мурлыкал,малыш пикал) так как они с одного питомника,можно было сразу их в одной клетке без карантина содержать. Малыш к Чу привязался,все время за ним хвостом бегал,звал его,если терял,Чу сразу отзывался и бежал к нему. Сегодня они гуляли у нас с утра на полу в за городке-устроили им парк развлечений,оба были довольны! 
Мелкий был совершенно нормальный,ел активно,все внешние признаки в норме. Меня не было дома с обеда и до 7 вечера. Малыш до моего приезда был с Чу в клетке,после дремал на диване на мягкой игрушке,Чу в любимом угле на диване.
Я приехала,Чу отправили в клетку,малыш посидел чуток,после я его подержала и он показался мне вялый чтоли.. Обмякший какой-то,далее за 20 минут из моего подозрения до остановки сердечка...
Не уберегали мы крошку((((.
P.S. Странно,но Чу его не ищет и не зовет...других попыток купить приятеля для Чу не будет.

----------


## kazangi

Оксан, как печально, очень сочувствую вам!!! а почему стресс??? он же у вас привык уже, а с пола ничего подобрать не мог?(( жалко крошку ужас как((

----------


## kiara

Спасибо,Ирин!
Не,исключили все,что могли. А  на стресс самое вероятное грешить, он маленький,мог испугаться чего угодно...собаки у нас же лают на звуки как две сумасшедшие,из-за двери люди думают,что там два цепных пса,а не две сявки по 28 см высотой! По симптомам -как он обмяк,и как будто "икал" внутри... Больше вообще ничего,мягкий,после головку не держал,лапки разъехались,потом на бочок упал... И на ладонях уже у меня глазки закатил и взгляд остекленел...
Жалко,не то слово. Я его сгребла к себе и прочь из дома(((( рыдала так сидела в машине почти 1,5 часа.
Второй раз в жизни на моих руках живое существо покидает мир,это очень тяжело. Смерть людей иначе воспринимается...

----------


## polya

Оксан, как жаль((( и как я тебя понимаю - наш первый свин умер точь-в точь, как ты описала, но ветиренар в больнице и потом заводчики на форуме свинок, по этим признакам мне определили скорее сильную интоксикацию на фоне отравления. Хотя у нас ни поноса, ничего не было. Я потом себя так винила, все искала причину - почему??? Тоже сидел вялый икал (как будто подавился) и быстро умер... Грызуны они вообще очень тяжело и быстротечно болеют, к этому нужно быть готовыми.
Не кори себя, отойдешь. Может еще попробуете. Все таки как я вычитала - "ничто не лечит сердце после смерти любимой свинки лучше, чем забота о новой крохотной свинюшке"

----------


## Веснушка

ох, Оксан, жалко то как... за свинюшками глаз да глаз, это да.... хотя что там... у нас собаки также две умирали, за несколько часов буквально... но помни, что у вас остался Чу!

----------


## kiara

Позвонила в Обнинск хорошему ветеринару (посоветовали), говорит, что вероятнее по данным признакам сердечный приступ. Говорит привозите,если хотите,на вскрытие-рубец то на миокарде всегда можно увидеть и некроз тоже. Но я уже не буду. Что бы там ни было - я хочу скорее забыть, ночью сегодня так и сидела, рыдала у клетки,не спавши. Все равно кроху не вернешь, а вина все одно на нас.
Чу да, он в полном здравии. В клетке не проявляет беспокойства, не зовет. Нас приветствует тем же мурлыканьем.
Сейчас гуляли по дивану, он пару раз пробежался,как мне кажется, в поиске с призывным пиканьем, но не получив ответа, переключился на общение со мной, он только меня выделяет из всех и бежит на мой голос, забирается с разбега на меня и сидит.
Ох, а мы такую клетку шикарную им присмотрели - деревянную, двухэтажную - не клетка, а коттедж, даже летом на улицу можно было бы, хотели на НГ заказать.
Тяжко так, девы, жуть.
Спасибо всем за поддержку. Но честно - "заботу о новой крохотной свинюшке" я не потяну больше,  у меня у самой прединфарктное состояние, сердце жутко болит. По крайней мере, пока собаки в доме, и лают,как бешенные, малышей не будет. Я не заводчица-это точно, к смерти животных не привыкну ни за что.
P.S. теперь вот с ужасом думаю - собакам почти по 13 лет...как я это переживу.

----------


## kazangi

я бы Чу свозила в ветеринарку, подстраховаться... пусть посмотрят, пощупают...

Собак переживешь, они все-таки естественно стареют и их смерть хотя бы будет закономерна, а то малыш((( Хотя конечно наши питомцы - это часть нашей жизни, я над хомяками рыдала, в детстве попугая хоронила, а котов, машинами сбитых вообще вспоминаю с тоской((

----------


## kiara

Ирин- в Калуге нет ни одного ротолога, к кому везти.... Но он совершенно нормален.
Нет ни одной инфекции или вируса, который может дать летальный исход за 10 минут. У крохи либо тромб,либо аневризма, либо инфаркт - что более всего вероятнее, исходя из того, что мы наблюдали в тот день и могли сравнить с 1,5 сутками ранее. 
Пока меня не было, собаки лаяли,как обычно громко -звонили в домофон. Я всегда гоняю собак, чтоб не надрывались, пока Чу привыкал - вообще они у меня молчали, а тут мужики дома - они как-то не особо обращают на это внимание. Чу привык к лаю, даже не открывает глаз теперь, если спит. А вот мелкий мог испугаться...А там - черт его знает...
Честно - устала от всего уже. Простите, не хочу больше вспоминать и говорить. Пусть ему спокойно будет в своем свинячьем раю на радуге.

----------


## kazangi

Девочки, можно ли свинок кормить хурмой???

----------


## kiara

Ирин, мне нигде не встречалось,чтобы было нежелательно скармливать свинкам хурму. 
Я думаю,тут как с другими сезонными фруктами-пока свежее,вреда не будет,а как "нитратные",как уже огурцы,то на фик,на фик.
Наш свин огурцы не ест в принципе никакие,хурму тоже лесом послал)
А вот помело вчера кусочек у меня стащил))) я кушала, он на мне дремал, очнулся и нагло цапнул за палцы,где я кусок держала) предложила еще-больше не стал,отвернулся.
Кстати,про "нитраты"-наш как только пошли перцы болгарские импортные,наотрез отказывается их есть,а грунтовые поедал-только давай!

----------


## kazangi

а цитрусовые им можно точно???

----------


## kiara

Я читала у авторитетных заводчиков,что если в сезон, но обязательно убрав все пленки,белую часть и т.д-совсем немного можно,как источник вит С. Мой вчера съел кусочек размером с фалангу мизинца и больше не стал. Так чтоб прям как основной корм(как морковь или зелень) врядли стоит давать, кислот много в цитрусовых ну и качество опять же...
А так,знаешь,столтко мнений.... Даже у тех же опытных заводчиков-видимо у кого возможностей больше,тот кормит разнообразнее,у кого скромнее,тот только капусту/яблоки/морковь/петрушку и даже не проращивает траву(злаки) в зиму, и все живы и весьма здоровы и производительны. Так что,я вот для себя смотрю по свину, он лишнего точно не ест у нас. Яблоки импортные не ест,я такую семириновку купила-мммм,он носом поводил и не стал,а еще с нашего урожая ест с удовольствием!
Наш не ест капусту,я купила маленькие кочаны брюсельской...аха-щаззззз,не стал!

----------


## kazangi

наша молотит все что ни дай... ну вит с у нас - это клюква

----------


## kiara

Олесь,можно я ссылку оставлю,пожалуйста!
Люди добрые -подпиши петицию,на федеральном канале публично издеваются над животными,в частности над морскими свинками http://www.change.org/ru/%D0%BF%D0%B...BB%D0%B0#share

----------


## kazangi

> Олесь,можно я ссылку оставлю,пожалуйста!
> Люди добрые -подпиши петицию,на федеральном канале публично издеваются над животными,в частности над морскими свинками http://www.change.org/ru/%D0%BF%D0%B...BB%D0%B0#share


подписала, и на фб перепостила

----------


## kiara

Спасибо!
И вот как же я забыла плхвалиться здесь новым домом Чубасика?)))
Вот такие хоромы мы справили Чу на день варения (ему 17 ноября был год!) image.jpg image.jpg
Клетка двухуровневая,деревянная,д  ва больших поддона выдвигаются,отдельный домик для сна,Чубака вторые сутки в ней отрывается))) оооочень доволен зверь!
Но клетка-монстр просто-136 на 60,высотой метр,огромная)

----------


## kazangi

крутецкие хоромы. Оксан, а домик... говорят свинкам не надо ставить домик - дичают... мы нашей сделали, а потом убрали. А ваш как? нормально? а то мы отпускаем гулять, она в кроличий забирается, ей нравится))

----------


## kiara

Этот домик как третий ярус -к нему лесенка, Чу даже не подозревает пока,что он у него есть) сейчас он у нас совсем освоился,ухом даже не ведет на собачий лай или еще что там. Поэтому,когда додумается исследовать и эту лесенку,уде не одичает обратно, но к дому этому всегда можно ликвидировать подход-лесенка закрывается как подвесной мост и закрепляется там,как дверца. Этот дом он собирался сразу с клеткой "намертво", его уже не убрать, поглядим,что будет)

----------


## kazangi

аа, понятно, а еще тут Виталик вычитал где-то, что свинок если отпускать гулять - они всегда возвращаются сами домой! Для нас такое открытие это))) стали выпускать - реально приходит))

----------


## kiara

Кстати да! У нас когда Чу гулял по дивану,мы замечали,гуляет-гуляет,полежит-подремит,а потом ломится с дивана в сторону обеденного стола... Я думала,может пахнет чем вкусным. Стало интересно,я ему все "дырки" между диваном и столом большими подушками  диванными закрыла-так Чу прыжками взлез на них,через стол и прыгнул на клетку! (Она стояла рядом со столом) только он не запрыгнул,а влетел в прутья ))) но тут всем стало очевидно,куда имено он ломился)
На форуме о свинках есть пример вольеры для свинок ( ооочень здоровский),так там прям боковой вход/выход и лесенка к полу,свинки сами в любое время выходят в квартиру гулять и возвращаются обратно! Здорово)
А вообще,чем больше наблюдаю,тем сильнее убеждаюсь-они очень умные животные) и даже наш уже стал вполне себе общительный))) особенно в новом доме)

----------


## kiara

Чубака "обнаружил"свой дом только сегодня)))) и сразу полюбил) научился ловко залезать и слезать, разваливается там как собака - на боку, вытянув лапки и голову на бочок! Ходит только спать туда, остальное время скачет, кушает и всячески свинячит как обычно) раскабанел - брали его с весом 840гр, сегодня 1115гр)))
А еще хочу поделиться с вами, друзья, нашей радостью! Боль ушла, уступив место радости. 
Теперь у нас три свинтуса) знакомьтесь - малыши Марио и Луиджи, черный/серебро тексель и американский тедди крем/шоко арлекин.
Дети прошли карантин уже, полностью акклиматизировались в новом доме и сегодня переехали жить к Чубаке)
Какие ж они милые!!!! А как носятся, как попкорнят, такие шмындрики)))) чубака их обнаружил, но сам не спускается, а я не буду помогать, пусть сами разбираются с лесенками. А малышам Чу по боку) самый забавный - это теддик! Ой какие ж они славные!!! Спокойный, контактный, кушает и лапкой себе помогает, умывается сидя(!!) на попе) а Чубаська наблюдает за ними сверху) малыши все время разговаривают))) как инопланетяне)
Вот такая у нас радость!

----------


## kazangi

у нас тоже новый питомец)) птенчик попугайчик, даже летать еще не умеет, такой лапка, такой нежненький, ручной совсем, Улька назвала его Гением)) так что у нас теперь в доме есть свой Гений

----------


## Веснушка

с прибавлением, девчонки! Оксан, классный домище! а у нас у попугаев 2 яйца! посмотрим что будет)

----------


## kazangi

> с прибавлением, девчонки! Оксан, классный домище! а у нас у попугаев 2 яйца! посмотрим что будет)


ухтысь! у вас тоже скоро прибавление значит)))

----------


## Веснушка

не факт) у нас самка мягко выражаясь со странностями... у нее уже столько яиц было.... в этот раз самец ее прям в домик загоняет))) может получится...хз..

----------


## kazangi

> не факт) у нас самка мягко выражаясь со странностями... у нее уже столько яиц было.... в этот раз самец ее прям в домик загоняет))) может получится...хз..


а вы их специально размножать хотите? они ж вроде яйца не откладывают, если гнездо им не делать

----------


## Веснушка

яйца она у нас откладывала, даже когда самца не было. а сейчас появилcя самец и решили им гнездо сделать.

----------


## kiara

Спасибо! 
И вас тоже с прибавлением и ожиданием)))
Ирин,мы с папой вашим виделись на днях) в зоомагазине-закупались сеном)))))) ну вот где б еще встретиться))))

----------


## kazangi

> Спасибо! 
> И вас тоже с прибавлением и ожиданием)))
> Ирин,мы с папой вашим виделись на днях) в зоомагазине-закупались сеном)))))) ну вот где б еще встретиться))))


хаха)) действительно)) Оксан, а что за питомник со свинками? как его найти? а то у меня еще одна фанатка свинят хочет второго завести.

----------


## kiara

Калужский питомник длинников-шелти,тексели, Амулет называется. Свинки очень хорошие, сейчас у них есть взрослые свинки на продажу,немного-3-4 вроде,но в декабре как раз беби-бум,так что если хотчт молоденького -как раз через месяцок-два можно шикарного выбрать будет. Больше питомников нет у нас,вернее есть, но там пока нет деток,молодой еще. А вообще-на сайте мир морских свинок есть тема о продаде,из ямосквы шикарную можно привезти-там есть несколько отличных питомников-Из  Строгино(один из лучших в стране!), Созвездие Профик -это заводчики с 20-летним опытом работы. Там и длинники и теддики и селфы и пэты на любой вкус и цвет. 
В Туле тоже есть два отличных питомника,даже поближе Москвы, один Кэви Дюна,у нас Чубака их кровей, и Пряничек,там есть и длинники и теддики. Цены на самцов от 700 до 3000р.

----------


## kazangi

> Калужский питомник длинников-шелти,тексели, Амулет называется. Свинки очень хорошие, сейчас у них есть взрослые свинки на продажу,немного-3-4 вроде,но в декабре как раз беби-бум,так что если хотчт молоденького -как раз через месяцок-два можно шикарного выбрать будет. Больше питомников нет у нас,вернее есть, но там пока нет деток,молодой еще. А вообще-на сайте мир морских свинок есть тема о продаде,из ямосквы шикарную можно привезти-там есть несколько отличных питомников-Из  Строгино(один из лучших в стране!), Созвездие Профик -это заводчики с 20-летним опытом работы. Там и длинники и теддики и селфы и пэты на любой вкус и цвет. 
> В Туле тоже есть два отличных питомника,даже поближе Москвы, один Кэви Дюна,у нас Чубака их кровей, и Пряничек,там есть и длинники и теддики. Цены на самцов от 700 до 3000р.


спасибо! все ей передала))

----------


## kiara

Ирин,в Амулете выставили много красоты на продажу и бронь,как подрощенных,так и малышиков-ооочень классные есть длиннички и не-селфы (гладкие).

----------


## kazangi

> Ирин,в Амулете выставили много красоты на продажу и бронь,как подрощенных,так и малышиков-ооочень классные есть длиннички и не-селфы (гладкие).


а уже не надо, она с ними созвонилась, поговорила и ее отговорили брать свиненка пока

----------


## kiara

Немогу не поделиться радостью долгожданной!
Вот такой красавец приехал к нам из питомника Cavy Duna: швейцарский тедди редкого окраса лилово-золотой тан!!!
Прошу любить и жаловать Xeres Benedict Holms! Дома просто Бенечка, Беня)
image.jpgimage.jpg
Итого-у нас 4 очаровательных мужчины))) "питомник" Горбатая гора))) ахаха-ха))

----------


## Веснушка

красавец то какой!!! ну вы даете, Оксан! давай фотку вех вместе))))))

----------


## kiara

Пока вместе не могу) малыш на аклиматизации, только сегодня с Чубасиком познакомился, сейчас обживаются, контакт налаживают. Как все познакомятся, так и сфоткаю)!

----------


## kiara

Тема забыта, но я напишу для отчетности))))
В сентябре от нас ушла наша любимая доча Киара, 12 лет ей было, долго мы воевали с "костлявой с косой", у нашей девочки был невероятный жизненный запас, доктор сказал, что сердце-как титановый двигатель! 
Поплакали, погоревали, стали учиться жить дальше с одной собакой. А не выходит((( все у нас во множественном числе...
И спустя три недели увидели на фото один коричневый нос... Вот такой image.jpg
И потеряли покой))) резюме:
Прошу любить и жаловать русский тойтерьер Е-Бадди Браун ( домашнее имя в стадии подбора)
30 сентября нам 3 месяца image.jpg image.jpg

----------


## Веснушка

Какое чудо!!!! При всей моей нелюбви к карликовым собакам, это просто чудо!!!!!! Всерьез задумалась)) гошка собаку просит. Оксан, как характер и поведение?

----------


## kiara

Только 5 дней у нас, еще не сильно поняли, но однозначно: а) собака-вечный двигатель))) б) собака-исключительно ручная, хотя, возможно это зависит-как сами приучите) могу точно сказать, что надо смотреть на линии родителей, чтобы были уравновешенны в плане психики, ибо терьер, хоть и той, все равно терьер-такие любят позабиячить, потявкать и прочее. Еще могут быть жутко пугливые. 
Наш очень уравновешенный, спокойный и вообще не пугливый, тявкает, но мы присекаем-понимает. У этих собачек очень хрупкие кости лапок, поэтому есть некоторый геморой с содержанием ( на руках носить по лестницам до 6 месяцев, не давать прыгать вниз с дивана/кресла и проч). Ну и у них нет подшерстка совсем, поэтому либо в одежде и обуви водить гулять в холодное время, либо вообще не выводить ( они приучаются к лотку специальному со впитывающей пеленкой) 
А вообще да-классный собак! Мы все пищим от него))) у нас 100% собака-младенчик) причем чистый ер-младенчик) совместный сон, ношение на руках/в слинге, кормежка по требованию, ну ток гв нет))))

----------


## Веснушка

Класс! Ер-щенок))))

----------


## yakudza

Классный малышик, Оксан!!! ер-щенок))))))

----------


## yakudza

> Тема забыта, но я напишу для отчетности))))
> В сентябре от нас ушла наша любимая доча Киара, 12 лет ей было, долго мы воевали с "костлявой с косой", у нашей девочки был невероятный жизненный запас, доктор сказал, что сердце-как титановый двигатель! 
> Поплакали, погоревали, стали учиться жить дальше с одной собакой. А не выходит((( все у нас во множественном числе...


Совувствую насчет Киары. Тяжело терять друга.
А мы в августе Изабель (Бэльку) потеряли. И самое обидное, что была совсем молодая. Поплакали, погрустили, стали учиться жить без собаки.

----------


## kiara

Господи( а я не видела, Катюш, что вы Бэлю потеряли((((( пусть поздно, но искренне -очень сочувствую, Ку ее все время вспоминает, он вас так идентифицирует-у кого Бэлька живет...очень жалко!

----------


## kiara

Наш пес получил домашнее имя -Добби)))) да, как домовик из Гарри Поттера) за портретное сходство в части ушей) у нашего уши как огромные крылья))) если в стороны разведет-ну копия домовик Поттера)
А еще я видела Катюшку с новой собачкой! Кать, колись-кто такой очаровательный длинноногий у вас?)

----------


## kovalinna9

У нас живут два лысых кота. Они отлично ладят с дочкой, даже дружат)

----------

